
CCPA: Everything you need to know about California's new privacy law - stiray
https://www.cnet.com/news/ccpa-everything-you-want-to-know-about-californias-new-privacy-law/
======
planetzero
"After the California legislature passed CCPA, several major tech companies
told federal lawmakers they would like to see one privacy law that covers the
whole country."

While privacy laws are good, they are used by big companies to keep out the
competition because small companies can't keep up with all of the regulations
and don't have the resources to fight in court.

It seems like we are going to have a future that consists of big companies and
governments..where the regulations required to run a company are so great, you
need to have extremely deep pockets.

I don't really think this is the future we want.

